# Another third dog, possibly?



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My OH is making 'we could have another dog' noises - rare as I'm the doggy one - but the company he was working for went into receivership last month and while he is having this enforced time at home he has really enjoyed the companionship of the dogs and walking more on a regular basis. Also while I have given up work to care for my mum there is much more flexibility in my day, so in many ways this would be a perfect puppy time.
I'm not remotely bothered about having a third dog - we've had 3 in the past, and obviously in Kenya when my Dad was breeding we had more than 3 D) - but what should pup number 3 be?
Obviously I am very tempted by all you lovely people's cockapoos..... but because as a child my brother was badly bitten by a friend's cocker, that also bit one of their children and ended up having to be put down - I do have a wariness of cockers... I know it is stupid and that the whole cocker rage thing has been discounted and with sensible breeding and good raising this would not be an issue - but it is still there in the back of my mind.
I could be very tempted by a poodle - Kiki is F1b, and I would go more poodlie, but then the slight tendancy for nervousness I think is a more poodlie character. Several of us on here have dogs that have fears - Kiki and her helicopter phobia, for example. Also minature poodles don't seem to be advertised often and as things for a puppy are good now, I don't really want to be on a waiting list for a year - hopefully by then my husband will be back in work, but also hopefully my mum will still be as well as she is now and I will still be able to cope with caring for her at home....
Maybe a cockapoodliepoo (F1b) but I haven't seen any advertised.
Part of me still yearns for a jack russell - Puff was such a special little dog. But could I be that lucky twice?
Maybe a jackapoo?!!!
And then Kiki's mum may have one more litter possibly this October - but I don't want a winter pup, although this option is definitely my OHs favourite as he is so impressed with how wonderful Kiki is.
What to do? Or not do....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Marzi, well given everything you've said and my absolute bias towards Cockapoos then I would go for an F1b, more poodle to take the edge off your cocker concerns. Not that I think there is any real concern with cockers, ANY dog is capable of biting under certain circumstances. I know a VERY good hobby breeder of F1Bs and you know her too as she is in this forum . You might want to contact her and see what litters she has planned this year.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tell me more, please tell me more


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone wants another doggy!!! It must be broody season.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Tell me more, please tell me more


I'll PM you because of the No Advertising rules


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

COCKAPOO Cockapoo cockapoo! lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Besides Marzi, you need a Cockapoo because you are such an active member of this forum and you don't have one  :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cockapoo, Cockapoo cockapoo!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Besides Marzi, you need a Cockapoo because you are such an active member of this forum and you don't have one  :laugh:


education time. Does Kiki not qualify as a cockapoo?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh..... How exciting 

I saw my very first Miniature poodle today...all coiffeuered etc (which wouldn't normally be my thing) but he was absolutely stunning, really stood out. 

I'm sure whatever it'll be it will have a 'poo element ...I Hope anyway !!!  

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Another hubby pushing for another dog


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jayded said:


> education time. Does Kiki not qualify as a cockapoo?


Oooops confession time - Kiki is actually a *Cava*poodliepoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Another hubby pushing for another dog


Sadly the OH feels left out - when we go walking Lizzie has Kiki and I have Inzi and he is all on his own


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Sadly the OH feels left out - when we go walking Lizzie has Kiki and I have Inzi and he is all on his own


Well if you didn't really want another one you would be letting him walk Inzi!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Marzi do have a cockapoo you won't regret it  The most loving dogs ever.
If I was to get another I would follow Clare's advice 

Val


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fiver said:


> Oh Marzi do have a cockapoo you won't regret it  The most loving dogs ever.
> If I was to get another I would follow Clare's advice
> 
> Val


Can't have too many loving dogs, although it might get a bit crowded on the sofa


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

As many of you know I love the cockapoopoo (F1b) generation for so many reasons ... from my experience they are clever, cute, lovable with curly or wavy coat textures and i could go on and on and on , ....they just melt my heart actually


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JoJo said:


> As many of you know I love the cockapoopoo (F1b) generation for so many reasons ... from my experience they are clever, cute, lovable with curly or wavy coat textures and i could go on and on and on , ....they just melt my heart actually


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: did you contact the F1b breeder that you already know Marzi ???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen I don't know what you are on about lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My friend has some Chinese crested x poodle pups  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Or give Victoria a ring....you know you want a Jasper  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

At this rate I'll want your daughter too 
I was very, very tempted when I saw Victoria had a litter of black poos....
Black is definitely the colour for me - or black with a little white, or black with a little brown or....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

JoJo said:


> As many of you know I love the cockapoopoo (F1b) generation for so many reasons ... from my experience they are clever, cute, lovable with curly or wavy coat textures and i could go on and on and on , ....they just melt my heart actually


I'm such a softie sucker any dog could melt my heart - but Kiki and her poodlie ways are so very special and everyone on here loves their cokapoops so much that I do think F1b could be perfect


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: did you contact the F1b breeder that you already know Marzi ???


I did indeed contact the best F1b breeder that I know


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

